# High blood calcium levels



## Im-the-mom (Sep 4, 2014)

I had my TT 09/14, right lobe. I had my left lobe removed in 2010. I am still struggling to get my meds right, and am feeling pretty hypo right now. I think I've been hypo for most of the last 8 years or so.

My most recent bloodwork shows an elevated blood calcium level, 10.6 with a range of 8.7-10.4. It has been as high as 11.0, but usually is 10.6 or 10.8. It is elevated nearly every time I have a comprehensive metabolic panel run.

Has anyone ever heard of this being related to thyroid issues? I do not over-consume calcium. I probably don't consume enough, being lactose intolerant. I don't take a suppliment, because my GP told me to stop way back when, when this first became an issue, and it didn't make a difference in my labs. I didn't start taking them again, although I know I should, because they constipate me, and I have enough trouble in that area without adding to my troubles.

When the nurse called me with my latest labs, she said my GP wanted me to make an appt with my endo about the calcium issue. I told her I don't have an endo.

Just wondered if anyone has any info about the relationship between high calcium levels and hypothyroidism, since they are both problems within the endocrine system.

My ENT never told me that there was any damage to my parathyroid glands after either surgery. The calcium issue came up before my first surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you get a post-op pathology report? If so, what was the diagnosis?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A lot of times high calcium levels are a parathyroid problem--have they ever checked your PTH levels (that is the blood test for parathyroids)?


----------



## Im-the-mom (Sep 4, 2014)

I never saw a post-op pathology report. They just told me that there was no cancer. When my GP first saw a high calcium level, she had tests run, and ruled out hyperparathyroidism. After each thyroid surgery, I never had an issue with my calcium level in recovery, at least that they made me aware of.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My best suggestion would be to ask for a copy of the pathology report. Until we know exactly what that said, we're just speculating.


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

Another cause of high calciums levels: not drinking enough water before your laboratory test. A friend of mine has the tendency to not drink enough water and her calcium level is routinely on the upper end of the range and sometimes slightly over.

Do you have moans, groans, and kidney stones? If so, I'd pursue the hyperparathyroidism. Those are symptoms of it.


----------

